
Layoffs at SoundCloud - fehfn37
https://twitter.com/aaronmblevin/status/882976788388999168
======
fehfn37
Also this:
[https://twitter.com/pje_txt/status/882979330086895619](https://twitter.com/pje_txt/status/882979330086895619)

